# صلاة



## ++sameh++ (28 فبراير 2006)

من لي سواك يا رب ألتفت إليه؟؟ أنت كل خيري إثبت يا ربي فيّ وليدم نموي وثباتي فيك ... بدونك أنا لا شئ وبعيدا عنك ألاقي كل شقاء وبلاء وتعب، بالقرب منك أتمتع براحة وشفاء وعزاء ولذة وسلام ونعيم إن تركتك فلا تتركني بل ردني إليك ... إن إنفصلت عنك قربني نحوك ... إن شردت بعيدا فإجذبني وراء محبتك لأتبعك ... لا تسمح لشئ قط أن يفصلني عنك ... ها أنا يا رب لا أكف عن الصراخ والبكاء إليك حتي تشفق علي شقاوتي وتتراءف لأنيني وبكائي حتي تعيدني إليك لأن لك المجد


----------



## †gomana† (28 فبراير 2006)

*صلاة جميلة اوى يا سامح*
 إن شردت بعيدا فإجذبني وراء محبتك لأتبعك ... 

*ربنا يباركك اخى العزيز*


----------



## +AMIR+ (28 فبراير 2006)

*دايما بتمتعنا بموضوعاتك الجميله يا سامح*
*عجبنى اوى :*
 لا تسمح لشئ قط أن يفصلني عنك ... 
*نعم يارب  استجب لصلاه اخى سامح ولا تسمح لأى شئ أن يفصلنا عنك.*
* أمين *


----------



## blackguitar (1 مارس 2006)

*صلاه جميله اوى يا سامح بجد ياريت كلنا نحسها ونحس بقوتها ونحس بمدى احتياجنا ليك يارب*

*شكرا يا سامح وبعد اذنك هنقل الصلاه الجميله دى لمنتدى الصلاه*


----------



## nobel (2 مارس 2006)

جميل يلر بان نطلب   ادينينا يارب ان نصلى بدموع  انا نعرف معناها   
         ربنا يزيد يا سموحه


----------



## ++sameh++ (5 مارس 2006)

> *ربنا يباركك اخى العزيز*


 
*ويباركك أختى العزيزة*


----------



## ++sameh++ (5 مارس 2006)

> *دايما بتمتعنا بموضوعاتك الجميله *


 
*صدقنى يا أمير موضوعاتك بتبقى أكتر من رائعة ، ربنا معاك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (5 مارس 2006)

> *وبعد اذنك هنقل الصلاه الجميله دى لمنتدى الصلاه*


 
*أخى الحبيب بلاك جيتار ، اللى محتاج تعمله اعمله ومن غير استئذان ده موضوعك انت ، ربنا معاك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (5 مارس 2006)

> جميل يلر بان نطلب ادينينا يارب ان نصلى بدموع انا نعرف معناها


 
*شكراً أخى الحبيب نوبل ، ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

